# ci-joint / ci-jointe, ci-joints, ci-jointes - accord



## Punky Zoé

Bonsoir à tous

J'écris souvent dans des courriers professionnels, "veuillez trouver ci-joint ..."
Cela ne pose pas de difficulté particulière sauf lorsqu'il y a plusieurs pièces jointes ou lorsque la pièce jointe est du féminin, comme une copie par exemple.

Je suis partagée entre l'envie de faire l'accord de "joint" au pluriel et/ou au féminin et quelque chose d'indéfini qui me retient de faire l'accord et de considérer que ci-joint est invariable, et finalement dans le doute je m'abstiens de faire l'accord. Je crois que ce n'est pas "au pif" mais plutôt "à l'oreille" que je tranche 

La question est donc, doit-on écrire:

1 veuillez trouver ci-joint la copie ...
ou
2 veuillez trouver ci-jointe la copie​
*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## falcoZ

Je pense que "ci-jointe" est tout à fait correct, donc j'opterai pour celui-là


----------



## Calamitintin

Je crois qu'il y a une histoire comme "si ci-joint est placé avant c'est invariable, après ça s'accorde"...ou le contraire 
Du genre : ci-joint la PJ... et la PJ ci-jointe !
A confirmer !
++
Cal


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Oui, j'avais retenu la même chose que Cal après avoir lu un fil ici même. 
Mais comme la fonction de recherche a l'air d'avoir un coup dans l'aile, je te laisse chercher (un autre jour !) PZ. 
Ici une explication.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Comme on dit par ici, je me fais les questions et les réponses 

Voilà une réponse claire qui conforte mes réticences à l'accord (désolée FalcoZ )
(Déjà proposée par Karine, damned!)

Le premier qui dit que j'aurais pu chercher avant de poser la question ...


----------



## Pigritu

Ci-joint peut etre un adjectif ou une adverbe
Adjectif:- la copie ci-joint
Adverbe - vous trouverez ci-joint les peices demandees


----------



## itka

Maître Capello said:


> Je préfère toutefois : _Je vous adresse, ci-joints, les documents suivants._



Je suis très perplexe... De mon temps , j'ai appris que ci-joint s'accordait seulement lorsqu'il était placé après le nom... mais c'est bien le genre de règle qu'on a pu modifier. Si quelqu'un peut vérifier...

_Vous voudrez bien trouver ci-joint la copie de...
Vous verrez sur la copie ci-jointe....
_Ça c'était la règle "autrefois" !


----------



## Punky Zoé

On en a déjà beaucoup parlé ici, itka, et on a fait référence à ceci. (tu peux être rassurée, l'âge ne fait rien à l'affaire..., comme dirait georges )


----------



## sientific

Re-salut,

Dit-on "Ci-joints les documents ..." ou "Ci-joint les documents..."?
Merci!


----------



## Marina Urquidi

*ci-joint, ci-annexé, ci-joint *

Invariables  :

- au commencement d'une phrase : Ci-joint une copie...
- dans l'intérieur d'une phrase, quand ça précède directement un nom et n'est pas suivi d'un déterminant : Veuillez trouver ci-joint copie (et non ci-jointe copie)

Accord en nombre et en genre :

- dans l'intérieur d'une phrase quand ça suit le nom : Les pièces ci-jointes....
- dans l'intérieur d'une phrase quand ça précède le nom accompagné d'un déterminant : Veuillez trouver ci-jointe une copie. / Je vous adresse ci-jointes les copies demandées. 

_Pièges et difficultés de la langue française_, de Bordas, un outil indispensable !

Bon courage, 
Marina


----------



## sientific

Merci Marina Urquidi pour ta réponse!
Dans l'exemple ci-dessous, _"Veuillez trouver ci-joints une copie de mon projet et mes publications_".
 il y a un accord, non??


----------



## tilt

Tout dépend, en fait, si _ci-joint _est utilisé comme adverbe ou comme adjectif (voir une explication ici).

Dans certains cas, comme ici, les deux interprétations sont possibles.
Pour ma part, j'écrirais plutôt _Veuillez trouver *ci-joint *une copie de mon projet et mes publications.

_


----------



## Marina Urquidi

tilt said:


> Pour ma part, j'écrirais plutôt _Veuillez trouver *ci-joint *une copie de mon projet et mes publications._


Moi aussi. Il ne me serait jamais venu à l'idée d'accorder "ci-joint" ! Mais Bordas, qui pour moi est une référence indiscutable, dit autrement. J'ai été d'ailleurs étonnée d'apprendre qu'on pouvait/devait l'accorder dans certains cas ! Donc selon Bordas, dans la phrase en question, "ci-joints". Je pense que l'usage est de ne pas accorder "ci-joint" et donc que ça ne choquerait jamais de ne le voir jamais accordé et qu'au contraire, accordé, cela pourrait surprendre et faire penser qu'il y a une faute. Bien que je fasse toujours confiance à Bordas :-|, l'interprétation "adverbe" me semble tout à fait valable !


----------



## babaz

Bonjour,

Pour quelle raison "ci-joint" ne s'accorde-t-il pas en genre et en nombre avec ce qui le suit ?

"Veuillez trouver ci-joint la lettre... etc." et non "ci-jointe".

Merci


----------



## Maître Capello

La raison est que l'on considère cette expression comme un adverbe. Cela dit, dans ton exemple, les deux sont possibles étant donné que _ci-joint_ n'est pas en tête de phrase et précède un nom avec déterminant.

_Veuillez trouver ci-joint la lettre… _
_Veuillez trouver ci-joint*e* la lettre… _


----------



## anastanger

[…] j'ajouterai aussi:


*Je vous prie de bien vouloir trouver ci-joints mon CV et ma lettre de motivation.* 

[…]

J'espère que ça vous aide.


----------



## Jeanne75

Bonjour,

Je suis absolument d'accord sur l'usage du pluriel.

Veuillez trouver ci-joints […] ... est la tournure standard.

[…]

Cordialement


----------



## SergueiL

_Veuillez trouver *ci-joint* mon CV et ma lettre de motivation. _"ci-joint" est invariable devant un nom.
 […]


----------



## sidahmed

Ou tout simplement : _Je vous adresse ci-joint mon CV et ma lettre de motivation_.


----------



## DearPrudence

[…]

Comme l'a indiqué Sergueil, on ne fait normalement pas l'accord quand "ci-joint" est placé avant le nom.
Voir ici par exemple.


> [...] on laisse,  habituellement, invariables ces expressions, si :                 - *elles se trouvent en  tête de phrase* : _Ci-joint la lettre en question_.
> - *dans le corps de la phrase elles sont placées  immédiatement devant un * nom(pas d'                     article, ni                      déterminant) : _Veuillez trouver ci-joint copie du  document demandé_.​



​


----------

